# Male betta has red eyes, laying on bottom



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

Housing
What size is your tank? 5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 80F
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day - 2-4 pellets

Maintenance
How often do you perform a water change? once/week unless it needs it sooner
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? tetra easy balance, tetra aqua safe

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite: safe
Nitrate: safe
pH: 7.8
Hardness: soft
Alkalinity: slight

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He now has red eyes, ulcer over 1 gill
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 1 week ago decreased appetite
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? less than 1 yr.

Snooks has not been eating well for 5 days. He didn't eat at all for 1 day then ate 4 pellets total 1 day and it has decreased to 0 today. His activity has gradually slowed to extremely lethargic, laying on the bottom now, every so often he acts "schizy" my term for acting a little crazy ie swimming erratically, going to the surface fast. I have been looking at him with a flashlite and magnifying glass all week and I have noticed and this sounds crazy - he looks transparent??? I can't really see thru him but every now and then its as if I can see internal organs. I know this sounds totally off the wall but that's the only way I can explain it. Tonight I can't see him like that. He looks smaller, his fins are "stuck together", not fanned out. He looks like he is dying and fast. He has gone down really quickly today and tonight at 9pm he looks as if he won't be moving again. I have only had one other betta and he died of swim bladder after only 6 months. And I have only had this one since Aug. and he was given to me because his owner could not take him with them to their new home. When I got him he seemed really small to me and he hasn't grown any since I have had him. He was active but not like my other betta. So I don't know if I inherited a sick fish and didn't notice that he was sick quick enough or if this was normal for a betta. I had a vets advice treating the swim bladder but this has happened so fast I haven't had a chance to contact one about this betta.
Any ideas? I have looked at betta illness and diseases and I didn't see anything like this nor could I pick out symptoms from what I read that were even close to what I am seeing.
Any help is appreciated even if it is too late.
thank you 
Joanne


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Please post pictures if your betta if you can. It would be easier to understand if we got to see him in his condition.

I do recommend a 100% water change with some Aquarium salt.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

SO... He is lethargic, has clamped fins, loss of color, and red eyes?? Wow 0.0 

Do you know for certain his age or is he a petstore Betta? My Bettas both have anturally red eyes, so maybe yours are naturally red. Is he red around the gills? Do you know exactly his ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, etc. levels, or do you just assume the levels are safe? 

If you said he came to you like this, than maybe that's just how he naturally is. We need pics to tell what the problem is, though!


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe he is a petstore betta. I am guessing at the age as less than 1 year. He has not always had these red eyes. That's what was so astonishing to see - red eyes in him. I used a Quick Dip test strips and every time I have tested I got the results I posted. I give him adequate light all day, but should I use the light that came with the aquarium at night? I thought he would need some darkness so I have no lights on him at night. When I use the overhead light the temp. stays at 80F. Right after I posted I added aquarium salt. I will change the water too.
I will post the pictures when I can get some decent ones. So far my shots of him are not very good ie you can't really see the detail you need to see. I will keep trying until I am successful. 
I thought I was losing him 20 min ago. He was just hanging with his mouth out of the water and his body pointing straight down and he wasn't moving. But he is now at the bottom. I just tried to get some pictures and I couldn't get even 1 just so you could see. I don't have a very good camera and I might try with my phone camera tomorrow. I have to go to bed now, sorry. I feel bad cuz I can't stay up with him all night.
Thanks for your fast help you guys. I will keep trying for pictures.
Joanne


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess I don't know to post a picture. I click on picture icon and add URL, which is to Picasa, and it doesn't show up here when I preview my post. So I opened an album here and uploaded the picture there.
How to I get the photo into the body of my reply?
Thanks for help,(I feel like a complete idiot!!)
Joanne


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

If it's too difficult, just upload the picture to imageshack and then post the direct link in your next comment ;-)


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

*picture of Snooks*

I went to ImageShack hopefully this will work

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

Geez a little large but it's a good close up. You can't see what I described as transparency but I used a really bright flashlite and I'm thinking ya'll might be able to diagnose this. He does have an ulcer over the left gill and you can see it in this photo. That is the only one I see. Since I have had only 1 betta it's hard for me to diagnose anything but he certainly doesn't look normal.
Please help
Joanne


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

I just noticed that Snooks is photophobic. I had thought I had seen that last night when I was using the flashlite. Now he is swimming away from any light. Whenever he leaves the bottom he floats right under the surface of the water with his body hanging straight down but he is listing to the left. He is trying to stay afloat but can only come up for a breath of air. He is also hanging down when he goes to the bottom. That has changed from 2 hrs. ago. He is only breathing 50 times a min. He has quit blowing nest bubbles too.
I don't know if you want this much info so I will quit until you have a chance to look at the picture.
Thanks for your help
Joanne


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

*bump!*

I don't know how to help, but I want to bump your thread up the list!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Aquarium salt and warm water should do him a lot of good. Perhaps even lowering the ater level so he can reach the top easier would help even adding a nice soft plant for him to rest on around the top of the water would do him some good.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

I have silk plants in there and I just laid one on its side but he won't rest on it. He is just resting his tail on the rocks with his head pointing straight up. How long can a betta go without food? My first guess was not very long but he hasn't eaten for 2 days. Oh well.................nothing to do.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

Does _anyone _have any idea what is going on? Watching him die is not any fun.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

*At least acknowledge and maybe suggest another website*

:BIGweepy: Thank you for the help you have given me. But even if you can't do anymore, can't you at least maybe suggest another website? The members here know much more than I do and you know the best places to go. Sure I can google betta but I'm thinking you know somewhere for me to go.
Thank you.:-(
bye 
Joanne


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, I have a solution for you.

Stop using tetra easy balance.

"Easy Balance keeps aquarium water biologically balanced for up to 6 months and stabilizes the pH and alkalinity (KH) levels that are vital for the fish and plants. It reduces the phosphate level for improved water quality. It eliminates frequent water changes. For freshwater only. Proper aeration is essential via an airstone. Easy Balance should not be used in aquariums with low oxygen conditions. Treats 250 gallons of water."

You said you don't have aeration so that's one thing. Second, since this stuff messes with the PH and alkalinity, you could be shocking and burning him. Say it's like Ph Down, which is an acid. Even though the Ph is reading stable, it may be too acidic for him, causing him to get burns and ulcers.

I say stick to the Tetra Aqua Safe only since it eliminates chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals already. Don't add too much stuff to change water parameters because it can compromise their system.

I suggest getting some Fish Protect from Kordon...it helps alleviate a few things like stress and helps heal. Also, I would use 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon and do 100% water changes every day for a week. If you have dried Indian Almond Leaves, or dried Oak Leaves, I'd thoroughly rinse them off and put them in the tank as well.

Treat the water before you put your fish into the tank / treat water before you add to the tank. 

A betta can go without food for a week. Keep trying to offer him food and remove any that he doesn't eat so it doesn't pollute the water. I would try offering him some blood worms (frozen preferably) since bettas usually love that stuff (but not too much).

I would also put something in there to hide in (like an unused coffee mug...they like to hide and the mug will be smooth so his fins won't tear).

From the picture, though, he does appear slightly bloated, so fasting might be helping him...offer him bits of a pea (without the skin) to see if he'll eat it.

As for now, good luck. I hope this post was helpful in some way.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you thank you I will write more later since it is so late. He is still alive altho' still hanging with his head up and body straight down. I put him a small cup with low water level last night at water change to see if I could add food and he could reach it without having to fight for it. Hard to tell but he may have eaten some freeze dried bloodworms. Will do as you suggest at tomorrow's water change. Should I keep the water level low as I have been doing? He seems to prefer that. He is resting on the leaves of the plants I have in there. Will try a cup for him to hide in.
Thanks again for replying. I really appreciate it.
Joanne


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

vaisforlovers said:


> thank you thank you I will write more later since it is so late. He is still alive altho' still hanging with his head up and body straight down. I put him a small cup with low water level last night at water change to see if I could add food and he could reach it without having to fight for it. Hard to tell but he may have eaten some freeze dried bloodworms. Will do as you suggest at tomorrow's water change. Should I keep the water level low as I have been doing? He seems to prefer that. He is resting on the leaves of the plants I have in there. Will try a cup for him to hide in.
> Thanks again for replying. I really appreciate it.
> Joanne


Yes, you can keep the water level low, especially if it's hard for him to breathe. 

When you do the water change, thoroughly rinse out the gravel to make sure there's no gunk hiding in the nooks and crannies... keep your betta in a separate cup or container as well while you're doing the water change. Try not to use a net, because the usual chase that ensues can stress him out (and if he's weak, it can kill him). If you can, while he's at the surface of your tank, come up behind him or from the side with a container and scoop him up in one quick movement...the less panic the better.

When you finish rinsing the tank out thoroughly, you can begin to add the water with your Tetra Aqua Safe (and anything with stress relievers) appropriately. Then, after it has sit and the water tests safely for water levels (chlorine, ammonia, -ites/-ates, etc...) take another container and scoop out some of the aquarium water and dissolve the aquarium salt. Once this is done, add it to the tank and gently stir it in.

Once you have completed these steps (including putting something in the tank for him to hide in) you can float your betta's container in your tank and re-acclimate him. Take some of the water from the aquarium and pour it into the cup, then siphon some of the water in the cup out and wait about 15 minutes. Then, add a little more water from the aquarium into the cup again, then siphon some of it out again and wait another 15 minutes. You can do this procedure a few more times if you want to be on the safe side, but if not, you can *gently* tilt the cup into the water and allow him to swim out on his own. If, after 2-3 minutes, he does not swim out, you can sloooowly tilt the cup until he comes out.

If you have a dried Indian Almond Leaf (or suggested by OFL, a dried Oak leaf can work too), rinse it thoroughly under hot running tap water before adding it to the tank. The leaf will float for 2-3 days before finally sinking to the bottom. The leaf will be good for 2-3 weeks, or if you want you can change it out every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Aug 21, 2010)

*Snooks is eating!! But cannot swim normally.*

:-D Thank you Tsuhei for all your great advice.
:greenyay:I can't believe this but Snooks is eating now!!!! He started yesterday. I was so elated. I thought for sure I was losing him. I just ordered the Indian Almond Leaves and I will do what you said before I add it to the tank. I did some research on it and it appears to be a wonder leaf and works magic on betta fish. 
The only problem left is that he is still not swimming normally. It appears as if his fins are paralyzed and unable to propel him forward. He still sorta sinks toward the bottom with his head near the top of the water. When he tries to swim he can't stay straight and lists to one side. His dorsal, caudal and anal fins don't fan out like they used to. The only thing that keeps him swimming are his pectoral fins. Even his pelvic fin isn't moving.
This is all very weird and I have no idea what is wrong with him. Has anyone else had this problem? I can't imagine I am the only one, but maybe the one who has had the same thing hasn't read this message. Should I start another thread with the fin info as the problem? I am not familiar enough with the rules here about starting another thread. Any advice is welcome.
Thanks again Tsuhei
Joanne


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

vaisforlovers said:


> :-D Thank you Tsuhei for all your great advice.
> :greenyay:I can't believe this but Snooks is eating now!!!! He started yesterday. I was so elated. I thought for sure I was losing him. I just ordered the Indian Almond Leaves and I will do what you said before I add it to the tank. I did some research on it and it appears to be a wonder leaf and works magic on betta fish.
> The only problem left is that he is still not swimming normally. It appears as if his fins are paralyzed and unable to propel him forward. He still sorta sinks toward the bottom with his head near the top of the water. When he tries to swim he can't stay straight and lists to one side. His dorsal, caudal and anal fins don't fan out like they used to. The only thing that keeps him swimming are his pectoral fins. Even his pelvic fin isn't moving.
> This is all very weird and I have no idea what is wrong with him. Has anyone else had this problem? I can't imagine I am the only one, but maybe the one who has had the same thing hasn't read this message. Should I start another thread with the fin info as the problem? I am not familiar enough with the rules here about starting another thread. Any advice is welcome.
> ...


Glad to hear is is doing better! For now, keep his water pristine and continue to do what you're doing with him. Perhaps, in a week's time he'll start to perk up even more...clean water is one of the best solutions for a lot of ailments. Until then, keep us posted. ;-)


----------

